# If you were at jan meeting! Please read asap!!!



## Malefactor (Jan 29, 2014)

As most know, i've had a problem with my display tank. There's a thread on it, well, the problem has been identified as Callamanus Worms. These guys are nasty. From what i hear, even without taking plants from my display tank that they are also tenacious enough to made their way to my other tanks. If so, at first there will be no sign! If this is the case and has happened, then some of the plants at the meeting MAY HAVE BEEN CONTAMINATED! The ones i brought were in smaller sandwich ziploc bags. Each bag had in individual plant type in it including some ludwigia repens, corybosa, agustafolia, java fern, windelov, star grass and a few others. If you got any of these plants from me, please keep an eye out for any infection. I'm looking for a bulk medication in case this has happened as well to help out if it is my fault. I wanted to warn everyone as this is apparently a possibility that i did not know about. I've not seen anything wrong or lost fish in any of the tanks i took these plants from, but as i have learned and stated, it can take some time before symptoms are apparent which include fish death without apparent cause. If this did happen, i would like to apologize in advance now and hope that with the warning the same battle i've been fighting trying to find out what's wrong can be ended quick here.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

So if something does happen, where do we send the bill too? Just kidding.


----------



## Malefactor (Jan 29, 2014)

Should anything happen, i did just purchase 52g of Levamisole. That's enough to treat 750G (well, actually only about 375 since it takes 2 treatments). I've only got 70G of running tanks, so i can treat all of mine easily and have 300G more to go. So, if it does happen that i spread this stuff, i am MORE than happy to spread the cure as well. That's why i ordered the bulk package just in case... Mainly, because i feel horrible that i may have done this.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for doing the right thing!

It is unlikely that camallanus would be spread by plants, especially if you take the usual precautions. When I get new plants, I let them sit in chlorinated tap water for 24 hours before putting them in my tank.

Levamisole is very effective against these nematodes, but nothing else touches them. It is also very safe for planted tanks. I speak from personal experience--yuck!


----------

